# Universal LEM install on usp9c



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm about to do a lem install on a uspc I just bought. I'm new to HKs and this will be my first one. I have plenty of experience fixing/modifying other pistols. Is there anything different or any tips anyone can share that will make my life easier? No substitute for experience and I'm listening (actually reading)...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would check here for advice, if ya need some:

https://www.hkpro.com/forums/


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh man...

1st and foremost, the hammer strut detent and spring need to be taken out on purpose before they comes out on accident...which they will.

If you decide to replace the trigger spring, order the pliers with the notch cut out or modify a pair of your own pliers.

https://hkparts.net/product/trigger-return-spring-tool-for-all-hk-pistols-p16031.htm

Also be mindful of how the sear engages with the sear spring. Its possible to put it back in wrong.

You can fine pretty good copies of the LEM install in PDF format.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

A little info and a good resource for more. Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks guys!


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

VAMarine said:


> Oh man...
> 
> 1st and foremost, the hammer strut detent and spring need to be taken out on purpose before they comes out on accident...which they will.
> 
> ...


I usually use hemostats with small springs. Once I clamp them onto the spring, it can squirm all it wants but it's not getting away. Think that will work?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Usafammo3 said:


> I usually use hemostats with small springs. Once I clamp them onto the spring, it can squirm all it wants but it's not getting away. Think that will work?


I wouldn't try to clamp down as you may start squishing the coils.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

